# I'm getting sick of hearing about...



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Queen. lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Jubilee weekend is over now - so I wouldn't worry


----------



## startru (Feb 16, 2012)

Me too! Although I did enjoy watching the horses the other day  

Glad that tv will soon go back to its usual routine  I missed watching Eastenders (Yup, I am really that sad!)


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> The Queen. lol


Why start a thread reminding yourself of her then?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> The Queen. lol


If you have the coverage in the US, that is a great tribute to her. Thanks for telling us. Of course, you can always switch off.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Would that be this Queen you are referring to:










:devil:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Would that be this Queen you are referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God bless her, still looks stunning after all these years


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Would that be this Queen you are referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, couldn't help myself!!!
:lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> The Queen. lol


I have to say I find your comments quite offensive.

I appreciate you are welcome to your opinions BUT you come onto a British petforum to slate our Monarchy.....please show us the respect we have graced your self on this forum!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> God bless her, still looks stunning after all these years


I recon everyone would look alright at that age if they were waited on hand and foot and had the life of luxury like she has


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

harley bear said:


> I recon everyone would look alright at that age if they were waited on hand and foot and had the life of luxury like she has


You think she works as many hours a day as chavs on the dole or something?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

And im sick of people slagging of the royal family and the celebrations, i notice those that are moaning about the royals are not moaning about having an extra day off today,


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I recon everyone would look alright at that age if they were waited on hand and foot and had the life of luxury like she has


That could not be said about everyone.....can think of a few people that look like a shovel has hit them on their boat race despite being loaded. Our Queen looks as beautiful as she does for living gracefully and dignified, not succumbing to the knife of the cosmetic surgeon.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tbh I'm not that interested so haven't really bothered watching the TV or going to the various events but have spent my days out in the garden, walking the dogs & reading. But if others are enjoying the celebrations then I'm happy for them

My OH, on the other hand has sat in front of the TV moaning about it  He can't seem to understand why everyone is going OTT about it .... 

I can't understand why he has a problem with people enjoying themselves


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself!!!
> :lol:


Trust you to lower the tone


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Waait till the Olympics start. Overkil? You ain`t seen nothin` yet. Stock up on DVDs guys......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> You think she works as many hours a day as chavs on the dole or something?


Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about. 
Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> The Queen. lol


Try bitching about it on this forum then with your fellow nationals...although it seems they rather like it too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

harley bear said:


> ..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.


Now that one comment makes me realise you have no idea at all...


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


Who is the average Jo as you put it? She is far from a waste of tax payers money - what the state earns from the revenue generated from the royal family far out weighs what they cost in tax.

On the other hand, chavs whom keep churning out kids whom can't afford them living in council houses earning f all and moaning about the money they do earn despite it being topped up by tax payers money and then not going to work on a whim cos they sneezed or cant get out of bed that is a waste of tax payers money.

If everyone had the same principles and work principles as the Queen there would be no Jeremy Kyle shows.:mellow:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself!!!
> :lol:


With SO many options, I wanted clarification. 

My first thoughts were:










or










I thought I had better check!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


Prince Phillip *did* fight for his country and the Queen, during the war, worked as a mechanic


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Tbh I'm not that interested so haven't really bothered watching the TV or going to the various events but have spent my days out in the garden, walking the dogs & reading. But if others are enjoying the celebrations then I'm happy for them


Yep this what what we are like.
It's lovely that people can have such fun and get together to celebrate this lovely lady being our Queen for so long.

Just because myself and OH are not the sociable types, doesn't mean we begrudge the festivities


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Prince Phillip *did* fight for his country and the Queen, during the war, worked as a mechanic


Was he at the front of the front line leading his people into battle?..i think not.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Was he at the front of the front line leading his people into battle?..i think not.


what has that got to do with the price of fish?

if the vehicles don't work, no one is going anywhere.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

With so many terrorists about, just longing for an opportunity to co-erce the government into complying with their bizarre demands, I am amazed that anyone should think that any member of the royal family does not need armed guards!

I seem to remember the IRA trying to kidnap Princess Anne once, but they didn't get away with it. Didn't someone shoot at one of them once? I believe that was the Queen and it was only one of her unnecessary armed guards who saved her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> If everyone had the same principles and work principles as the Queen there would be no Jeremy Kyle shows.:mellow:


Now that i would happily pay extra for!!!
:lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

startru said:


> Me too! Although I did enjoy watching the horses the other day
> 
> Glad that tv will soon go back to its usual routine  I missed watching *Eastenders (Yup, I am really that sad!*)


Sounds like it :lol: :lol: :lol:



harley bear said:


> I recon everyone would look alright at that age if they were* waited on hand and foot* and had the life of luxury like she has


You have know idea what you are talking about, I wouldn't like her life if they paid me twice what she gets.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I enjoyed watching all the celebrations. It was a once in a lifetime occasion and it was lovely to see people coming together and enjoying themselves (unlike the last time londoners came together in a big way which involved throwing bricks through windows and looting!!LOL).
Besides I kinda look at Liz and Phil the same way I used to view my grandparents...appreciate them now coz they wont be here much longer!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> what has that got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> if the vehicles don't work, no one is going anywhere.:001_rolleyes:


He should have been fighting for his country..anyone could have been trained to be a mechanic..it aint rocket science. 
As one of the rulers of the country he should have been there with a tin hat on his head and rifle in his hand crawling through a trench and the first on the fields to lead his people to battle. They were happy enough to send everyone else off to war.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Sounds like it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You have know idea what you are talking about, I wouldn't like her life if they paid me twice what she gets.


She could always step down...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think people idolize and vilify public figures too much. I was being half serious, half not. Why can't people not take things so seriously? I hear people talking about the Queen and she is all over the media. Reminds me of the media frenzy with Obama's Inauguration. To be fair, the Queen is one of the few positive things on the news and if someone wants to celebrate her, Live and Let Live.  I watched some of the celebrations on TV.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

harley bear said:


> *He should have been fighting for his country..anyone could have been trained to be a mechanic..it aint rocket science. *
> As one of the rulers of the country he should have been there with a tin hat on his head and rifle in his hand crawling through a trench and the first on the fields to lead his people to battle. They were happy enough to send everyone else off to war.


You don't know alot about soldiers and their roles do you... How insulting to modern day soldiers who do those jobs 

How insulting to anyone who does that job! When your car breaks down you'll fix it yourself will you? Because it's not rocket science afterall


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> I think people idolize and vilify public figures too much. I was being half serious, half not. Why can't people not take things so seriously? I hear people talking about the Queen and she is all over the media. Reminds me of the media frenzy with Obama's Inauguration. To be fair, the Queen is one of the few positive things on the news and if someone wants to celebrate her, Live and Let Live.  I watched some of the celebrations on TV.


How much TV coverage has there been over the pond?

We've pretty much had solid coverage for 4 days  But I wouldn't of thought there would be so much elsewhere around the world


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I would pay my taxes to have a Royal Family than have them used to subsidise claimants who have never worked and breed at the same rate as rabbits

At least the Royals and everything they stand for has helped the economy and raised the spirit of the country. Probably more so than the Olympics will do, as they are seen (in my local) as a London event which will have little impact on the rest of us. The only way the Games will be seen as a good thing is if the UK wins loads of medals


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Was he at the front of the front line leading his people into battle?..i think not.


I think Elizabeth I was the last monarch to actually lead her troops into battle, and that was four hundred years ago. It was decided then that it was too dangerous.



harley bear said:


> He should have been fighting for his country..anyone could have been trained to be a mechanic..it aint rocket science.
> As one of the rulers of the country he should have been there with a tin hat on his head and rifle in his hand crawling through a trench and the first on the fields to lead his people to battle. They were happy enough to send everyone else off to war.


Prince Philip wasn't a mechanic, was he? It was the Queen herself who was the mechanic.



harley bear said:


> She could always step down...


Why the hell should she?



DogLover1981 said:


> I think people idolize and vilify public figures too much. I was being half serious, half not. Why can't people not take things so seriously? I hear people talking about the Queen and she is all over the media. Reminds me of the media frenzy with Obama's Inauguration. To be fair, the Queen is one of the few positive things on the news and if someone wants to celebrate her, Live and Let Live.  I watched some of the celebrations on TV.


That is why we are so proud here. The United States of America, which hasn't been part of Britain since the War of Independence, is showing coverage of our Queen's Diamond Jubilee. That is something to be proud of, I think.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

My OH or myself did not watch any of it, no reason in particular, I guess we are just not really interested.

Can see why others celebrate it though, each to their own


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> You don't know alot about soldiers and their roles do you... How insulting to modern day soldiers who do those jobs
> 
> How insulting to anyone who does that job! When your car breaks down you'll fix it yourself will you? Because it's not rocket science afterall


How is it insulting exactly? Being a mechanic isnt rocket science..its a job that requires training yes, and being a mechanic in the military in this day and age would require extra training because of how complex the vehicles are now.

No i dont fix my own car...thats because i didnt want to be a mechanic, therefore didnt get any training to be one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> She could always step down...


She made an oath to this country and she will keep it. There were times it would be so easy just to walk away but she hasn't.

How many of us make an oath or promise and never kept it, I would say all of us in one way or another.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> He should have been fighting for his country..anyone could have been trained to be a mechanic..it aint rocket science.
> As one of the rulers of the country he should have been there with a tin hat on his head and rifle in his hand crawling through a trench and the first on the fields to lead his people to battle. They were happy enough to send everyone else off to war.


Oh dear! being a mechanic to an army that is at war is not the same as being a mechanic at your local dealership.

Should the tank breakdown whilst on the frontline, they don't have a RAC card, the mechanic goes to them!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Was he at the front of the front line leading his people into battle?..i think not.


Prince Philip's war heroics revealed after 60 years | UK news | The Observer


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

harley bear said:


> How is it insulting exactly? Being a mechanic isnt rocket science..its a job that requires training yes, and being a mechanic in the military in this day and age would require extra training because of how complex the vehicles are now.
> 
> No i dont fix my own car...thats because i didnt want to be a mechanic, therefore didnt get any training to be one


Lol, that just goes to show how little you know about the job and the skill required for it. And yes I did find your rocket science comment insulting, that implies you think being a mechanic a menial job that anyone could train for...

Prince Phillip was a Naval Officer... He was on the battleships so yes, he was on the frontline. He wasn't awarded the Greek War Cross of Valour for sitting on his arse as far as I know


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Was he at the front of the front line leading his people into battle?..i think not.


Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh: Biography from Answers.com
Began Naval Career

Graduating from Gordonstoun in 1939, 18-year-old Philip joined the Royal Navy just as Great Britain entered World War II. His first naval appointment was as a midshipman to the HMS Ramillies, which escorted Allied forces from Australia to Egypt. His leadership skills in evidence, Philip moved up the ranks of the Royal Navy, and in 1941 was mentioned in dispatches for his service in Greece during the battle of Matapan. By the summer of 1942 Philip achieved the rank of lieutenant, quickly followed by promotion to first lieutenant.

Between 1944 and 1946 Philip served aboard the destroyer HMS Whelp, stationed in the Pacific. Part of the 27th Destroyer Flotilla, the Whelp was anchored in Tokyo bay when the Japanese surrendered following the destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

Read more: Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh: Biography from Answers.com


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i think we are extremely lucky to have a royal family, well wouldny fancy the alternative, thats why our monachy is loved by so many other countries i think its an honour. Ive not watched much of the jubilee not that interested really but ime all for them and think some comments are extremely unnesessary, i wouldnt want their their job/life for twice their ammount of money, all the fighting for freedom and they are the ones that dont have any freedom or very little without the constant threat of attack.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Oh dear! being a mechanic to an army that is at war is not the same as being a mechanic at your local dealership.
> 
> Should the tank breakdown whilst on the frontline, they don't have a RAC card, the mechanic goes to them!


Totally agree with this.

A friend of mine is a mechanic in the forces - working on the frontline, and where do you think the enemy likes to bomb? _taking out all the vehicles is considered a priority 
Our friend is a very good mechanic which has meant he has been on special forces missions and been in some very dangerous situations.
I'm not saying Prince Phillip done any of these things - however he was in the Navy serving before he became Prince.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not my thing, but I don't begrudge anyone else celebrating (except for the fireworks, could have done without those!)
I haven't heard a great deal about it, but I don't have TV.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Who is the average Jo as you put it? She is far from a waste of tax payers money - what the state earns from the revenue generated from the royal family far out weighs what they cost in tax.
> 
> On the other hand, chavs whom keep churning out kids whom can't afford them living in council houses earning f all and moaning about the money they do earn despite it being topped up by tax payers money and then not going to work on a whim cos they sneezed or cant get out of bed that is a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> If everyone had the same principles and work principles as the Queen there would be no Jeremy Kyle shows.:mellow:


Hey gorgeous by name, gorgeous by naure, love it! 

Would give you rep for that but apparently I need to spread it around a bit first


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> You don't know alot about soldiers and their roles do you... How insulting to modern day soldiers who do those jobs
> 
> How insulting to anyone who does that job! When your car breaks down you'll fix it yourself will you? Because it's not rocket science afterall





gorgeous said:


> Oh dear! being a mechanic to an army that is at war is not the same as being a mechanic at your local dealership.
> 
> Should the tank breakdown whilst on the frontline, they don't have a RAC card, the mechanic goes to them!


Im well aware of that thanks, i was replying to the above in red


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> what has that got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> if the vehicles don't work, no one is going anywhere.:001_rolleyes:


No iceland 22 for £1.22 in those days!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by harley bear 
How is it insulting exactly? Being a mechanic isnt rocket science..its a job that requires training yes, and being a mechanic in the military in this day and age would require extra training because of how complex the vehicles are now.

No i dont fix my own car...thats because i didnt want to be a mechanic, therefore didnt get any training to be one 


This is insulting

My dad is a mechanic and damn good one!
He is trained and highly skilled and is put in charge of every car everyday to ensure that car is safe and road worthy if he did not ensure it was safe and was not trained and skilled people could be injured or killed 

Anyway on the other hand love the royals!!

Good save our queen


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rona you are being a very good investagative journalist tonight 

I was just going to post the following


> 1940: Prince Philip passes out at the top of his class in January and sees action for the first time in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> 1941: Prince Philip transfers to the battleship HMS Valiant in the Mediterranean Fleet.
> 
> ...


from BBC News - Timeline: Prince Philip's first 90 years

Our Queen 


> At 16, as World War II raged, she asked her father if she could serve as a volunteer nurse in bombed-damaged London, but he thought it was too dangerous. She persisted in asking, and when she was 18 he allowed her to volunteer with the Auxiliary Territorial Service, where she was trained to drive and repair heavy transport vehicles


from Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I have to say I find your comments quite offensive.
> 
> I appreciate you are welcome to your opinions BUT you come onto a British petforum to slate our Monarchy.....please show us the respect we have graced your self on this forum!


Calm the pants.

Try bitching about it on this forum then with your fellow nationals...although it seems they rather like it too...[/QUOTE]

Ohhhhh you broke the ruuuuules.

Also a certain someone needs laid or something :mellow:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


Unlike phil.  so it must have been imagined then that he was involved in WWII oh and of course let's not forget Prince Andrews medals for the Falklands, and it's not Charles fault that as a nation we didn't really fall out with anyone whilst he was in the navy.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Calm the pants.
> 
> Ohhhhh you broke the ruuuuules.
> 
> :mellow:


My pants need an e-collar 

Oppppps I just broke the rules too


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> While I'm no Royalist, have to say that was harsh!
> Take out the word 'monarch' with 'career scounger' & 'peasants' with 'ordinary hardworking people' & you could be describing many of the feral families that choose benefits as a lifestyle choice, taking over housing estates & dragging their children up to repeat the sorry mess, with intermittent appearances on Jeremy Kyle to prove who the daddy is


Two wrongs don't make a right though 

Can't we all just be happy clappy hippies spreading the love even if you have 12 toes


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Starlite said:


> little old lady pmsl, there should be no monarchy in the first place. They are nothing but a drain on the system like the rest of the scroungers.
> Many people have simply done their job throughout history, doesnt make it right


But she is not a scrounger, she does work regardless if you don't define her job as being 'proper work'. Lots of people don;t do a 'hard days work' yet are still classed as working for a living.

Makes me laugh when people talk of oppression in the UK - they should try going to other countries to really get a taste of oppression


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have deleted several posts. You are more than welcome to your opinion on whether you like or dislike the Royal Family, but wishing Harm or Death to anyone in my presence will not be tolerated.....So I have taken the plunge and deleted it if you have an issue Please take it up with Admin


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I doubt anyone wishes anyone dead, it's just a figure of speech.

I have said "oh I hope they jump off a cliff" doesn't mean I want them dead really 

ETA: Cross posted sorry


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paganman said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right though
> 
> Can't we all just be happy *clappy* hippies spreading the love even if you have 12 toes


You can keep your dose of the clap to yourself
I can only see 12 toes because I've been drinking too much of that Norfolk mead:thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Have you got a degree in how to be bitter, twisted and vile?
> 
> good grief you could make an onion cry,,,,,!!!


aww thanks 



canuckjill said:


> I have deleted several posts. You are more than welcome to your opinion on whether you like or dislike the Royal Family, but wishing Harm or Death to anyone in my presence will not be tolerated.....So I have taken the plunge and deleted it if you have an issue Please take it up with Admin


I merely asked if she was dead isall lol! fair enough, lets say i dont like them then eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I can only see 12 toes because I've been drinking too much of that Norfolk mead:thumbup:


So how many you got on the left foot?
:cornut:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> You can keep your dose of the clap to yourself
> I can only see 12 toes because I've been smoking too much of that Norfolk weed:thumbup:


oi oi :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

i don`t mind the queen , i wouldn`t have wanted to take on responsibility of the country at 25 years old , wouldn`t do what she and prince philip do for all the tea in china! i also loved her mother , what an amazing woman she were!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Starlite said:


> aww thanks
> 
> I merely asked if she was dead isall lol! fair enough, lets say i dont like them then eh?


Yep, after you called her a bitch... I think that is what people found insulting


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Yep, after you called her a bitch... I think that is what people found insulting


are you adverse to the term female dog then?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Starlite said:


> aww thanks
> 
> I merely asked if she was dead isall lol! fair enough,* lets say i dont like them then eh?*




acceptable...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I can understand people not being royalists, not interested in this weekends celebrations but to say "i dont like them/her" is something i dont understand, how or why can anyone justify not liking her.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


I think you'll find that Prince Philip served on destroyers during the second World war.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> are you adverse to the term female dog then?


So we can call you a bitch then too?


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> i don`t mind the queen , i wouldn`t have wanted to take on responsibility of the country at 25 years old , wouldn`t do what she and prince philip do for all the tea in china! i also loved her mother , what an amazing woman she were!


But she didn't really did she, still does not.

She is surrounded by "advisers" . You know the beady eyed "gentlemen" all around her who in years gone by would have been classed as dangerous and terrifying by the average citizen.

Those types would have had starlites head on a stick then had a nice brandy to celebrate her passing.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> So we can call you a XXXXX then too?


feel free hun, ive been called alot worse


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Yep, after you called her a bitch... I think that is what people found insulting


i didnt have chance to read the post but (to the person who posted saying the queen was a bitch) have some bloody respect, no matter if you support the royal family or not you dont call a 80 odd year old woman who you dont know a bitch.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Starlite said:


> are you adverse to the term female dog then?


When used to describe any woman, yes, if anyone were to refer to my wife in those terms they'd be eating through a straw for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> i didnt have chance to read the post but (to the person who posted saying the queen was a bitch) have some bloody respect, no matter if you support the royal family or not you dont call a 80 odd year old woman who you dont know a bitch.


It seems its okay...its the internetz innit...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> feel free hun, ive been called alot worse


What happens between you and your o/h is between you and her...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Paganman said:


> But she didn't really did she, still does not.
> 
> She is surrounded by "advisers" . You know the beady eyed "gentlemen" all around her who in years gone by would have been classed as dangerous and terrifying by the average citizen.
> 
> Those types would have had starlites head on a stick then had a nice brandy to celebrate her passing.


whose to say what kind of important decisions the queen has to make on an everyday basis ? no one knows for certain do they; we only know what we are told still , i wouldn`t want to be in her position , ever.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> What happens between you and your o/h is between you and her...


yeah between me and her, the wee man was the immaculate conception 

really have struck a chord here lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> feel free hun, ive been called alot worse


Didn't notice you had starred it out...offended much???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think there really has been enough of the insults no matter who they are aimed at. While the term is correct for a female canine calling another person a bitch certainly is not acceptable. if there can't be a civilised discussion the thread will be closed.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Didn't notice you had starred it out...offended much???


starred what out?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Lets look at the alternatives, we could, like the U.S.A. opt for an elected president, then , if we were really lucky we could end up with a crook like Nixon, or a failed cowboy actor or maybe a peanut farmer. I'm sorry, but whatever faults there are in our monarchy I dont think that I'd like to swop just yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Starlite said:


> yeah between me and her, the wee man was the immaculate conception
> 
> really have struck a chord here lol!


So...would you go up to a random OAP in the street and unleash your fury?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Starlite said:


> starred what out?


I starred it out Jon, cause I can't find the post so assumed it had been deleted with the rest of it....

Please READ the post by Lynn....everyone


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have actually enjoyed the Diamond Jubilee weekend. The Pageant was amazing, the concert was brilliant, haven't seen today's events but I will catch up. Judging by the size of the crowds many others agree. 
I like our Royal Family, seeing footage of family life just made them more endearing to me. 
The weekend has seen communities getting together and having fun, if nothing else that is a good thing.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> So...would you go up to a random OAP in the street and unleash your fury?


"unleash my fury" :lol: what fury is this Jon, you really are off on a tangent. What's up, run out of poorly disguised insults already?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you should just close the thread tbh.

Starlite obviously won't call it quits.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Shrap said:


> I think you should just close the thread tbh.
> 
> Starlite obviously won't call it quits.


being baited left right and centre for having a differing opinion but i wont call it quits? err ok...


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

delca1 said:


> I have actually enjoyed the Diamond Jubilee weekend. The Pageant was amazing, the concert was brilliant, haven't seen today's events but I will catch up. Judging by the size of the crowds many others agree.
> I like our Royal Family, seeing footage of family life just made them more endearing to me.
> The weekend has seen communities getting together and having fun, if nothing else that is a good thing.


Hear hear, I didn't watch a great deal but what I did see was a lot of families having a good time, it's a shame we dont see more days like it instead of the woe and misery that the media seems to want to throw at us on a daily basis.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Shrap said:


> I think you should just close the thread tbh.
> 
> Starlite obviously won't call it quits.


HRH speth truths :biggrin5:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sad if the thread has to close.
I don't think anyone minds a disagreement, its the un-necessary insults that are really childish and annoying.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> But she is not a scrounger, she does work regardless if you don't define her job as being 'proper work'. Lots of people don;t do a 'hard days work' yet are still classed as working for a living.
> 
> Makes me laugh when people talk of oppression in the UK - they should try going to other countries to really get a taste of oppression


What annoys me about the people who say she has never worked is the overall majority attitude toward Princess Diana. She got £17million in her divorce settlement and just because she visited a few aids victims and landmine victims, everyone thought she was so wonderful. It seems it is ok to be filthy rich and do little except make a spectacle of oneself, as long as one wasn't actually born into it.

The Royals, the Queen, Prince Philip and Princess Anne, and I imagine most of them, work tirelessly to promote this country and to raise money for charities. The Queen is often seen to be working from early morning to the early hours of the next morning, but all some people see is her being wined and dined and curtsied to. How sad. That must be very gruelling, especially for an old lady.

I think it is a very sad state of affairs when loyal subjects of Her Majesty cannot use a forum to congratulate her and celebrate her long reign without people who don't agree trying to spoil it.

I hate people who try to force their limited views on to others.

What I will say to these few dissenters, before the thread is locked, is

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!!


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

dogluver 1981 you and me to am looking forward to the day when. o and thank you every one for a amusing hour thats how long it took me to read the posts but am no wiser regarding what it was all about. P/S o and i was hoping to here about the corgis


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

How do any of us really know how much Presidents, Prime Ministers, Queens, Kings work or don't work? It would be interesting to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> The Queen is often seen to be working from early morning to the early hours of the next morning, but all some people see is her being wined and dined and curtsied to. How sad. That must be very gruelling, especially for an old lady.


i expect most of us wouldn`t expect our parents to be working day and night at the queens age either would we?? we`d want them enjoying their retirement!! tucked up at home with their slippers and cup of hot chocolate! sad she don`t have that privilege really isn`t it?



newfiesmum said:


> GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!!


well said!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> How do any of us really know how much Presidents, Prime Ministers, Queens, Kings work or don't work? It would be interesting to be a fly on the wall.


They all work harder than you no doubt, and harder than me.

I go to work, do my job, come home live my life, no worries!... Can any of those people say the same? I don't think we will ever know how much these people actually do for us, for our country, to keep us safe which allow us to keep doing what we are doing.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> i expect most of us wouldn`t expect our parents to be working day and night at the queens age either would we?? we`d want them enjoying their retirement!! tucked up at home with their slippers and cup of hot chocolate! sad she don`t have that privilege really isn`t it?


The way this Government likes to change the retirement age we'll all be working till we're 90!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

delca1 said:


> The way this Government likes to change the retirement age we'll all be working till we're 90!




thing is , i wouldn`t want my parents at her age going out to work all the hours she does, i`d hate that when your that age i think you ought to enjoy the time you have left; she can`t do that can she and she certainly isn`t ever allowed to relax or switch off


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Personally,

I feel that the monarch is what makes our country what it is. We wouldn't be Great Britain without the queen, she is heart and soul of the country, and I'm someone that hasn't watched the jubilee much at all or particularly a fan of the royals. It's just a fact.

To the people saying they hate her, why? Has she ever done something personal to you in order for you to feel this way? In my eyes she has represented Britain in a wonderful way. I mean her jubilee is broadcasted worldwide, she must be doing some good, eh? She makes up for the pathetic excuses of priministers we have. 

She brings a whole nation together in her celebrations, making a bond within the community and creating everlasting memories for some. She does her bit for charities and third world countries and she most certainly does not sit on her backside all day. Unlike as before mentioned some scroungers do. 

She conducts herself with poise and class and has aged gracefully, I think she is a hell of a lot better role model for young girls than bleedin' cheryl cole or nicole shittzowhatter. 

The Monarch is Britain, it's our history, it's our tradition, it's what keeps us united and whether you like it or not brings this country a lot of money. So even though I'm not particularly interested in the Queen, I will stand for what she is and what she does, especially to those who slate her, yet choose to live in HER country.

I don't want a fight, and I don't mean any personal digs. That's just my two cents


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Excellent post!!

Rep for u!!

Xx


Patterdale_lover said:


> Personally,
> 
> I feel that the monarch is what makes our country what it is. We wouldn't be Great Britain without the queen, she is heart and soul of the country, and I'm someone that hasn't watched the jubilee much at all or particularly a fan of the royals. It's just a fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Personally,
> 
> I feel that the monarch is what makes our country what it is. We wouldn't be Great Britain without the queen, she is heart and soul of the country, and I'm someone that hasn't watched the jubilee much at all or particularly a fan of the royals. It's just a fact.
> 
> ...


Very well said


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I have thoroughly enjoyed the celebrations this weekend albeit tinged with sadness that the Queen was without her beloved husband yesterday and today. 

To those on here who begrudge the celebrations for whatever reason, the only thing I'll say is think of the children who have been involved over the course of the celebrations. I have sung in St Paul's Cathedral and it was wonderful - one of the best experiences of my life. Who could begrudge an event that gives a child that opportunity?


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyones entitled to their own opinion.
Me to really but i think im too young (21) to appreciate it all. I watched the jubilee on telly with my nan and i was sooooo bored BUT i was happy because my nan was really enjoying herself watching it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

fogy said:


> Everyones entitled to their own opinion.
> Me to really but i think im too young (21) to appreciate it all. I watched the jubilee on telly with my nan and i was sooooo bored BUT i was happy because my nan was really enjoying herself watching it


You're not too young at all, i'm 22 (by a week!) and I thought it was fantastic, I really did appreciate it and I couldn't take my eyes off the telly. I didn't find anything boring about it, it's something that will not happen in our lifetimes again so I thought it was fab 

We were trying to work it out today, if the Queen was to die now (not that we want that to happen!) i'd still be about 90 before I ever witnessed another Diamond Jubilee! And with the Royals living into their 100's nowadays, I don't think there is likely to be another event like this for quite a few generations.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..*all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really?* If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne.. *at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country* :001_rolleyes:












Can I also add, you totally contradicted yourself. "Gone are the days when they fight for their country" "Bring Will to the throne.. at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them"    so the days are not gone then?



Patterdale_lover said:


> Personally,
> 
> I feel that the monarch is what makes our country what it is. We wouldn't be Great Britain without the queen, she is heart and soul of the country, and I'm someone that hasn't watched the jubilee much at all or particularly a fan of the royals. It's just a fact.
> 
> ...


Perfectly put! I agree completely, the images of the Royal Family on the balcony and going down the Mall in the horse-drawn carriages is just Britain's traditions summed up. Today's celebrations couldn't have been more British if they'd all been sat in that carriage eating a Sunday Roast with a cup of tea!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I have to say I find your comments quite offensive.
> 
> I appreciate you are welcome to your opinions BUT you come onto a British petforum to slate our Monarchy.....please show us the respect we have graced your self on this forum!


Is it then an a offence if British people slate them too? There are alot of people out there me included who are not Interested in them at all.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

startru said:


> Me too! Although I did enjoy watching the horses the other day
> 
> Glad that tv will soon go back to its usual routine  I missed watching Eastenders (Yup, I am really that sad!)


In all fairness,I was the same yesterday lol! Was gutted when I found out Eastenders weren't on


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well all us here have throughly enjoyed these past few days. Been in London for most of it & what an amazing thing to be celebrating. Attended the Boat Pageant, Concert and even today mum & in were on London for the Carriage Parade & Balcony.

Cannot see anything atall negative about the Queen. nothing atall .....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Its not an offence to not be interested in the Queen or the Jubilee celebrations. I am not particularly interested in watching it myself - so I didn't. There is no rule that says you have to have your TV / radio on - there are plenty of other things to do.

I_ can_ understand why people may find it offensive to hear others slating the family and or the celebrations.

Theres no need for it really is there. If you're not interested thats fine, but if you're so _un_interested why start a whole new debate about it?

* You is used generally, not directed at any person in particular.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Oh dear! being a mechanic to an army that is at war is not the same as being a mechanic at your local dealership.
> 
> Should the tank breakdown whilst on the frontline, they don't have a RAC card, the mechanic goes to them!


But is'nt that the mechanics Job?  The sameas we have a RAC mechanic come to us? Same thing different circumstances surely.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> But is'nt that the mechanics Job?  The sameas we have a RAC mechanic come to us? Same thing different circumstances surely.


I am guessing my RAC man doesnt put his life on the line when he comes to fix my car though - so I would imagine mechanics in the armed forces have a lot more training than the guy in the garage....


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I am guessing my RAC man doesnt put his life on the line when he comes to fix my car though - so I would imagine mechanics in the armed forces have a lot more training than the guy in the garage....


They do, soldier, sailor, airman first, tradesman second.

My brother in law is a sergeant and bandsman in the grenadier guards but has done his stints on the front line.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you're all bonkers, and I must be equally deranged to have ploughed my way through this thread (damn you, curiosity about human nature, let me sleep!).
I really can't be mithered about the royals...all the "good work" they do - they flippin' well should do, with that tax-funded lifestyle. I just don't get this whole personality cult based around someone who shows no trace of personality (to paraphrase David Mitchell).
But then...........there are worse, more wasteful and wrong things my hard-earned taxes are spent on, and much, much more to be angry about. And at least this particular tradition means something to a lot of people and doesn't do any harm.
I haven't looked at the TV in over a week, my weekend papers are barely touched, if I hadn't been looking on here at night I'd barely remember why I'd had a long weekend.

If people enjoyed that weekend and it meant something to them, who am I to argue with that? Hope you had fun with your Jubilee biscuits and Pimms and stuff


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I think you're all bonkers, and I must be equally deranged to have ploughed my way through this thread (damn you, curiosity about human nature, let me sleep!).
> I really can't be mithered about the royals...all the "good work" they do - they flippin' well should do, with that tax-funded lifestyle. I just don't get this whole personality cult based around someone who shows no trace of personality (to paraphrase David Mitchell).
> But then...........there are worse, more wasteful and wrong things my hard-earned taxes are spent on, and much, much more to be angry about. And at least this particular tradition means something to a lot of people and doesn't do any harm.
> I haven't looked at the TV in over a week, my weekend papers are barely touched, if I hadn't been looking on here at night I'd barely remember why I'd had a long weekend.
> ...


Rep for you for using a Mitchell quote 

See, why can't more people have the same attitude as you? None of us pro-royal people would have a problem with the anti/not bothered folk if they just had the same "not for me but glad you had a good time" outlook on it.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Rep for you for using a Mitchell quote
> 
> See, why can't more people have the same attitude as you? None of us pro-royal people would have a problem with the anti/not bothered folk if they just had the same "not for me but glad you had a good time" outlook on it.


There are enough things to be angry about without getting upset because I'm not into the same stuff as other people, eh?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fleur said:


> How much TV coverage has there been over the pond?
> 
> We've pretty much had solid coverage for 4 days  But I wouldn't of thought there would be so much elsewhere around the world


Lots of coverage on the news here. I hear about it every time I listen to the news and it has been that way for the past few days. There is a special show on TV tonight about the Queen's Jubilee.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Lots of coverage on the news here. I hear about it every time I listen to the news and it has been that way for the past few days. There is a special show on TV tonight about the Queen's Jubilee.


If you people in the USA have had even half as much coverage as we've had, I can certainly see why a US citizen who doesn't have any interest in the UK's monarchy would get quite fed up of it. It'd be like constant coverage of Barack Obama's wedding - very nice and he's an important guy but maybe not directly interesting to many of us.

However, there were a lot of Americans on TV today who'd made their way to London especially for the celebrations and I know the British Royal Family are huge in the USA, I suppose a lot of Americans have adopted them as their own, as it's the closest they are ever likely to get to having a monarchy.... and if they did, I dread to think who they'd have on the throne! Queen Kardashian? :yikes:

better leave it to the UK!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> .... and if they did, I dread to think who they'd have on the throne! Queen Kardashian? :yikes:


Or Queen Spears, Prince Mathers (Eminem) and Princess Hilton. lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Or Queen Spears, Prince Mathers (Eminem) and Princess Hilton. lol


and Snoop Dogg instead of a corgi :lol: :lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> You're not too young at all, i'm 22 (by a week!) and I thought it was fantastic, I really did appreciate it and I couldn't take my eyes off the telly. I didn't find anything boring about it, it's something that will not happen in our lifetimes again so I thought it was fab
> 
> We were trying to work it out today, if the Queen was to die now (not that we want that to happen!) i'd still be about 90 before I ever witnessed another Diamond Jubilee! And with the Royals living into their 100's nowadays, I don't think there is likely to be another event like this for quite a few generations.


Charles is not likely to see a silver jubilee, never mind a diamond one, so I think unless they skip over him, there will be no more diamonds in your lifetime.

Let me say that I have no interest in the royal family per se, especially some of the ill-chosen wives of the Queen's children, but it is a great event and it is certainly worth celebrating.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Queen in her thank you speech stood next to the photo of the young couple..clear indication!


And as a tribute donned my blue dress and sat on the deck of shank boat through flotilla...pics on some page of of our gov on facebook which cannot access myself..but will try to post some later!

The Queen is the Head of church as well as the Sovereign and fantastic merchandise....
whoever thinks moneywise must admit: all nations love it...this the esence of Britishness..the Queen , the ceremony, the corgi, the high teas...

I did my Jubilee best and enjoyed with my kids...
Long life The Queen!...


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I recon everyone would look alright at that age if they were waited on hand and foot and had the life of luxury like she has


My parents are not much younger than queenie & phil, I would hate the thought of them having to stand for literally hours on a windy wet boat out of a sense of duty and then go to some pop concert with a load of has beens & nonentities they have never heard of when they should be tucked up in bed with a cup of cocoa, plus all the endless functions and trips abroad. If thats your idea of a life of luxury I certainly don't want that for my parents



harley bear said:


> Got nothing to do with chavs or being on the dole really has it? The average joe would never get all shes been given if they worked every hour of every day. IMH shes a total waste of tax payers money! She chose to stay on the throne for so many years.
> She doesnt need the big palace, mansions all over the place..all those armed guards..wtf are they all about really? If she needs body guards then hire a handfull of people and have them follow her about.
> Bring Will to the throne..at least when he stands there with his medals he would have actually earnt them unlike phil  Gone are the days when they fight for their country :001_rolleyes:


She was just born into it with little choice - if her uncle hadn't put himself first instead of his country she would never have been Queen anyway. The majority of people from that era had/have a sense of duty, they make a promise and keep it. I am sure she would have been much happier as a normal albeit wealthy lady of the manor

Lord Mountbatten was blown to bits by the IRA so there is probably a slight need for bodyguards don't you think?

Think you need to catch up on a few history lessons - Wills flys a helicopter doing search & rescue in peacetime unlike his grandfather Philip who was in active service in the navy during the war. He had to give up his service career to stand beside his wife.

I am not a major royalists and some of the younger ones would be better off kept out of sight. But the Queen & Phillip have a hardly been able to live their lives as they wished and have done nothing but serve the country.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

How many armed guards does one family need exactly? When my oh was in training with the RAF they had 20 placements training to be royal guards..and they had three pass outs per year. They may need the guards but they dont needs hundreds of them, they dont need royal bands and hundreds of horses, tons of staff etc etc etc
And she could easily step down if she wished to. She has travelled the world time and time again and lived an extremely comfortable life all off the tax payer so yeah i think she has had it good. 

As for the concerts ..no comment :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I still prefer QEII to the likes of Cheryl Cole and so on....not mention the first ladies...remember Cherie Blair?

(and I am not Tory!)
She has it good...but so do other mega rich...who do nothing for anyone byut themselves...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

harley bear said:


> He should have been fighting for his country..*anyone could have been trained to be a mechanic..it aint rocket science. *As one of the rulers of the country he should have been there with a tin hat on his head and rifle in his hand crawling through a trench and the first on the fields to lead his people to battle. They were happy enough to send everyone else off to war.


 I think that is grossly unfair. Are you saying those that worked tirelessly on the home front meant nothing to the war effort? What about the women in the munitions factories? Farmers growing crops to feed the troops? Were their contributions also meaningless? Are you saying everyone should have left home to fight? What about Churchill?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Well i think we are extremely lucky to have a royal family, well *wouldny fancy the alternative*, thats why our monachy is loved by so many other countries i think its an honour. Ive not watched much of the jubilee not that interested really but ime all for them and think some comments are extremely unnesessary, i wouldnt want their their job/life for twice their ammount of money, all the fighting for freedom and they are the ones that dont have any freedom or very little without the constant threat of attack.


Yes, you are lucky. Living in a former British colony, we got plenty of coverage of the Jubilee celebrations and we loved it. Even my OH, who is not of British descent. I do not think some of you realise how fortunate you are to have a royal family to look up to. They are always impeccable, never say a word out of place, never harangue or threaten the populace and basically keep out of your affairs while bringing in loads of tourist revenue. Imagine if the Royals were done away with and you only had boring old Prime Minister whatsisface or President whatsit? We only have Presidents and what a bore. They are replaced every few years (with luck) and nobody really could be bothered to find out more about them. Ditto their spouses and kids. No tourist in their right mind would spend money to visit the presidential palace.
Your Royals work tirelessly for charity and they have an incredible sense of duty.This I know for sure as I used to work in the charity sector in London. Be proud of them, they deserve it. Thumbs up for the Queen!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Filthy rich or not I would'nt want everyday of my life organized for me,I dont feel to well today so have decided I'm not doing much, Queen can't do that,I can think of alot of so called VIPs to call a waste of space but not a lady that has given up her private life for people and the Country.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> The Queen. lol


Very rude :


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> How many armed guards does one family need exactly? When my oh was in training with the RAF they had 20 placements training to be royal guards..and they had three pass outs per year. They may need the guards but they dont needs hundreds of them, they dont need royal bands and hundreds of horses, tons of staff etc etc etc
> And she could easily step down if she wished to. She has travelled the world time and time again and lived an extremely comfortable life all off the tax payer so yeah i think she has had it good.
> 
> As for the concerts ..no comment :lol:


In response to the guards bit, all senior royals have guards, and so do senior MPs subject to the position they hold, everyone that has been minister of Northern Ireland has armed guards for the rest of their life. Each guard has had royal protection training. One ex MP that I met up with has three for himself at all times. 
The "royal bands" I think you will find they are forces bands. 
Hundreds of horses, are you referring to the ones she owns and breeds herself or the army ones. The army ones are nothing to do with her but are part of the tradition of cavalry. 
Staff, they have actually reduced the amount of staff used, and yes they are needed for the upkeep of the palaces. Ah but we wouldn't need palaces without the Queen I hear you say. Hm well no I can just imagine Ken Livingston moving into buck house when he was in charge of the GLC many moons ago. Plus without our royal family and all that comes with them we would not get the amount of tourists that arrive here daily. Coz let's face it no-one would come for our glourious weather. Just as we all head to the med or where ever each summer some how I can't see anyone coming here to sit under a brolly.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh and they don't cost us much. I said it was about 51 pence per head of population of this country PER YEAR but someone corrected me and said it was more like 60 pence.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

bird said:


> Oh and they don't cost us much. I said it was about 51 pence per head of population of this country PER YEAR but someone corrected me and said it was more like 60 pence.


Way less than a cup of coffee. A bargain!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am willing to pay up to 50 £ to have them!!!! 
So there!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I did watch little bits of the jubilee but not all of it ...

im not a huge royalist - for me it was just lovely to see everyone coming together to have fun and be part of a community again something which has been lacking over the years..

.I dont see any reason in hating on someone because of what they were born into ! seems a bit silly to me


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

In any case, it is such a miserable world sometimes: freak weather, poverty, natural disasters, cutthroat politics, corruption, war, violence, global recession, taxes, grey skies, hip hop music, bad movies, people who refuse to "like" posts ........ It was a rare opportunity for a nation to take some time off with their families and enjoy a lovely traditional spectacle, to laugh together and to just have a good time. Trust a grumpy old socialist like porps (I know a lot of them, Communists can be even more bitter and sour) to put a damper on the fun. Tsk tsk!:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

harley bear said:


> How many armed guards does one family need exactly? When my oh was in training with the RAF they had 20 placements training to be royal guards..and they had three pass outs per year. They may need the guards but they dont needs hundreds of them, they dont need royal bands and hundreds of horses, tons of staff etc etc etc
> And she could easily step down if she wished to. She has travelled the world time and time again and lived an extremely comfortable life all off the tax payer so yeah i think she has had it good.
> 
> As for the concerts ..no comment :lol:


What would you replace the Royal Family with? If we had a President they'd still need protection, along with their family, it would still cost the tax payer to send them around the world.

There aren't Royal Bands, they are military bands who play at thousands of other events and occasions throught the year all over the country.

Again the horses belong to the army, I'd imagine if we had a President we'd still use horses for ceremonial occasions, like a lot of other countries do. All the soldiers in the mounted regiments are 'proper' soldiers, they do two years ceremonial and then two years going on tour to Afghan or wherever.

She won't step down because she sees it as her duty to remain the monarch until she dies.

There are a lot of people who work at the Palace, including my niece's OH, but they are not all servants, they do admin jobs connected to all sorts of things, including tourism. My niece used to work there but now works at a rehab clinic, make of that what you will :lol:

I just don't get the it costs the taxpayer £xyz, you'd have to replace it with something else which would cost just as much or more.

Yes it's illogical and wouldn't be introduced now but I like the continuity. I like the fact we have a Head of State who can advise our Prime Minster and has experience back to Winston Churchill, that in itself I find pretty amazing and unique.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I know that Ted Heath had 2 armed Police Officers on duty with him all the time, even when he used to come in the tea rooms I worked in they would skulk about outside ever present but subtle. 

I think there are an awful lot of people who have armed police guards and I don't begrudge them that being that they could be and in the past have been prime terrorist targets, all except Tony Blair that is


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Prince Andrew came to open our school (now he is a dish) arrived in the helicopter, he had 8 body guards if i remember right it was an amazing morning everything was times to the second every movement was watched and timed, until he threw all the guards into a state of panic when he was just about to get into the car to leave and he saw some parents at the otherdise of the fence and he walked past the car and straight to them and shook their hands, he was amazing i found the whole thing fascinating.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Polimba said:


> What would you replace the Royal Family with? *If we had a President they'd still need protection*, along with their family, it would still cost the tax payer to send them around the world.
> 
> There aren't Royal Bands, they are military bands who play at thousands of other events and occasions throught the year all over the country.
> 
> ...


And people would not come from all over the world to see a president would they? Thus we would lose millions in tourist revenue.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> How many armed guards does one family need exactly? When my oh was in training with the RAF they had 20 placements training to be royal guards..and they had three pass outs per year. They may need the guards but they dont needs hundreds of them, they dont need royal bands and hundreds of horses, tons of staff etc etc etc
> And she could easily step down if she wished to. She has travelled the world time and time again and lived an extremely comfortable life all off the tax payer so yeah i think she has had it good.
> 
> As for the concerts ..no comment :lol:


Why are you so against them HB? The Queen and family do so much for our society, what do you do for society?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Doglover You have to admit our parades look much better than coloured balloons and tic a tape parades
sorry but take it as a bit of "get you back" for all the boring presidential rallies we have to hear on the news... Mormon Norman is so teidious and boring to listen to.



And as the hours of Rounders, sorry, Base Ball


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> She was just born into it with little choice - if her uncle hadn't put himself first instead of his country she would never have been Queen anyway. The majority of people from that era had/have a sense of duty, they make a promise and keep it. I am sure she would have been much happier as a normal albeit wealthy lady of the manor
> 
> Lord Mountbatten was blown to bits by the IRA so there is probably a slight need for bodyguards don't you think?
> 
> ...


I didnt know all that


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Why are you so against them HB? The Queen and family do so much for our society, what do you do for society?


Moan to the council about ice on the path 

Moan to the council about bin collections 

Moan to the council about her garden not being right 

Needs bigger house for her family 

The list could go on no doubt


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I didnt know all that


If you ever fancy reading about what happened to Lord Mountbatten I recommend From a Clear Blue Sky by Tim Knatchbull. He is Lord Mountbatten's grandson and lost his twin brother in the bombing. It's an incredibly moving and humbling account of the murders and aftermath.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Way less than a cup of coffee. A bargain!


I'd much prefer to spend my hard earned cash on a coffee anyday than any of The Royals.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> I'd much prefer to spend my hard earned cash on a coffee anyday than any of The Royals.


Me too but I won't lose any sleep over it. Maybe one day she will want some building work done and I will get my money back 

Maybe you should send her a card, you might get the corgies to do


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* For all moaning about how much it costs us to have the royal family,do you know it only cost each person £1 per year..They bring in far more than we pay for them.*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Paganman said:


> Moan to the council about ice on the path
> 
> Moan to the council about bin collections
> 
> ...


Who the f*ck do you think you are? You know NOTHING about me nor my family so stick your judgement up your @rse! 
My husband works all the hours god sends to provide for his family and i have worked 70hour weeks since the week i left school up until i had my first child, paid my taxes, do not scrounge of the dole, my kids are well mannered, clean, fed, loved and in a stable family environment.

You want to have a pop at me on a public forum..do it by pm big man :mad5:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on guys ......chill out ... lets not start getting personal ....we all have different opinions ....no need to slate each other or assume how others live and take a pop .....group hug!!!:cornut:xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * For all moaning about how much it costs us to have the royal family,do you know it only cost each person £1 per year..They bring in far more than we pay for them.*


Janice!!!!! long time no hear ive missed ya.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Janice!!!!! long time no hear ive missed ya.


*Thank you molly...i thought i'd drop in to see whats happening.
Hope you are well.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning Jan ! long time no speak! hope you ok xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank you molly...i thought i'd drop in to see whats happening.
> Hope you are well.*


Ime very well thankyou. not a lot changes round here does it, as you can see.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

What is happening with the world!!
How can people sit here and say such HORRIBLE, DISRESPECTFUL things?

Im not REALLY interested in the queen, but I don't dislike her. I think what she does at her age is admirable!! My nan and granddad certainly wouldn't be up for it!

Even if she wasn't the queen, saying some of the things that has been said on here is just downright disrespectful! Would you let someone talk to your grandparents like that? Or ANYONE for that matter? 

As said, i wasn't overly interested in the jubilee, so guess what? I didn't watch it! If your tired of hearing about it, or not interested or whatever, you could have turned the tv off? Watched a dvd? Gone out for the day? You didn't have to sit at home moaning about it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Morning Jan ! long time no speak! hope you ok xxx


*Hiya suzy..yep i'm fine thanks hon..hope you are all well.
Back on topic, i'm not that much of a fan of the royals,but this weekend i was glued to the telly..I think the queen looks great for her age and she did a grand job over the weekend.I know i couldn't stand out for 4+ hours in the wind and rain.*


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> And people would not come from all over the world to see a president would they? Thus we would lose millions in tourist revenue.


We would save millions not having to support them! what right do they have to fly about in helicopters, have 8 bodyguards each, have us pay for their education/decorating their houses/buying their clothes ..the list is endless.Also why on earth would we need a President? We already have a Gorvernment in place.



JANICE199 said:


> * For all moaning about how much it costs us to have the royal family,do you know it only cost each person £1 per year..They bring in far more than we pay for them.*


Do you have any figures to support that? That £1 could go to help the homeless or a cure for cancer, not supporting inbred toffs.

People are saying "oh poor thing working still", yes it must be hard standing about shaking peoples hands and being ferried about in private cars, my stars! I broke my back working in care homes, none of the "Royals" have done a days hard work in their life! They are constantly surrounded by bodygaurds WE pay for so they dont come to harm.
The governnment will have us working till we are 80 soon no doubt doing REAL work, so please stop pretending she is hard done by.

She had a choice to take the throne, there were no guns to her head. She has a priviliged life none of the rest of us will ever know and we have NO NEED for a monarchy any longer.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Starlite said:


> We would save millions not having to support them! what right do they have to fly about in helicopters, have 8 bodyguards each, have us pay for their education/decorating their houses/buying their clothes ..the list is endless.Also why on earth would we need a President? We already have a Gorvernment in place.
> 
> Do you have any figures to support that? That £1 could go to help the homeless or a cure for cancer, not supporting inbred toffs.
> 
> ...


*You only have to look on the internet to find out how much we pay..As for your post what is it that is getting you so annoyed?
Whether people like to admit or not,the FACT is the queen does do a hard job,and i might add she's been damn good at it.
If people think that all they do is go around shaking hands ect,then they realy should open their minds and eyes.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

People are saying "oh poor thing working still", yes it must be hard standing about shaking peoples hands and being ferried about in private cars, my stars! I broke my back working in care homes, none of the "Royals" have done a days hard work in their life! They are constantly surrounded by bodygaurds WE pay for so they dont come to harm.
The governnment will have us working till we are 80 soon no doubt doing REAL work, so please stop pretending she is hard done by.

She had a choice to take the throne, there were no guns to her head. She has a priviliged life none of the rest of us will ever know and we have NO NEED for a monarchy any longer.[/QUOTE]

The Queen works a domn site harder than I do, she is at her desk by 9 every morning going thrugh reams of paper work that would bore me to tears, it's not just flying all over the world to promote this country.

Would you have stood in the cold and wet at that age if you didn't have too, of course not.

Without the monachy this country would be a hell of a place to live in. Just imagine Tont Blair lording it over everyone in his private plane, yacht ( of witch he deprived the Queen) and an enormous enterage of body guards, all the while he was filling his coffers for his retirment, and the thouht of Cherie as first lady makes me cringe

Long live the Queen and her family


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep our queen is wonderful and we should all bow down to her.
If she hadnt been such a poisonous old witch and her disgrace of a son been a loving faithful husband then those grankids of hers would still have a mother.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

If they had had a decent mother in the first place it would not have happened.

She was a spoilt child who wanted to be center of attention all the time


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Yep our queen is wonderful and we should all bow down to her.
> If she hadnt been such a poisonous old witch and her disgrace of a son been a loving faithful husband then those grankids of hers would still have a mother.


*As much as i think she does "her job" very well,i have to agree with you..I can't stand charles or his fancy woman.*


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Starlite said:


> We would save millions not having to support them! what right do they have to fly about in helicopters, have 8 bodyguards each, have us pay for their education/decorating their houses/buying their clothes ..the list is endless.*Also why on earth would we need a President? We already have a Gorvernment in place.*
> 
> Do you have any figures to support that? That £1 could go to help the homeless or a cure for cancer, not supporting inbred toffs.
> 
> ...


Because someone would have to fulfil the role of Head of State, as far as I'm aware every Western Repubilcan Democracy has a President to fulfil that role. They still require protection, an administrative office, transport blah blah blah.

The Queen doesn't just 'shake hands' she has a role as constitutional role as Head of State. There have been numerous programmes over the past few years on the role the Queen and the work she and other royals carry out.

If you don't see the work they carry out being Royals as a 'hard day's work' both William and Harry are serving members of the Armed Forces, so yes they have 'normal' jobs too. Harry has served in Afghan, Prince Phillip in World War II and Prince Andrew in the Falklands war.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I like charles and cammilla he should have married her a long time ago.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I like charles and cammilla he should have married her a long time ago.


*He should have married her instead of ruining Diana's life.Cammilla was so 2 faced where Diana was concerned.How could she befriend her,knowing she was carrying on with her husband?*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think they have in the past made many mistakes esp with Diana and the whole marriage fiasco ......they did not handle that at all well esp Charles - The boys IMO have saved them and bought the likeability factor back to the Royal Family - they are far more down to earth and approachable 

I think the stuffiness has not done them any favours but then many of them grew up in a era where that was all they knew.......we do have to look at the generations of Royals to see how different they are .....

I cannot imagine it was easy growing up as a child without their mother there a lot of the time .....there are many factors to look at - and pro's and cons on both sides - some say the wealth they have means they have had an easy life - but others could argue that they may have had wealth but not the normal love and life of young children with their mother and father - nothing can buy that sort of happiness and its bound to have had ramifications on them as adults ......


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Her married Diana because he was ordered to, duty again. 

I think it was obvious from the start it would never work out.

When asked if he loved her he said "What is love" That says it all


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *He should have married her instead of ruining Diana's life.Cammilla was so 2 faced where Diana was concerned.How could she befriend her,knowing she was carrying on with her husband?*


Given the choice... he probably would have


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Yep our queen is wonderful and we should all bow down to her.
> If she hadnt been such a poisonous old witch and her disgrace of a son been a loving faithful husband then those grankids of hers would still have a mother.


Really? Because I was under the impression that 'those grandkids of hers' lost their mother in a tragic accident.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *He should have married her instead of ruining Diana's life.Cammilla was so 2 faced where Diana was concerned.How could she befriend her,knowing she was carrying on with her husband?*


Ye cant ecuse that at all i think this is the only time we see the "normal" people in the royals


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Starlite said:


> We would save millions not having to support them! what right do they have to fly about in helicopters, have 8 bodyguards each, have us pay for their education/decorating their houses/buying their clothes ..the list is endless.Also why on earth would we need a President? We already have a Gorvernment in place.
> 
> Do you have any figures to support that? That £1 could go to help the homeless or a cure for cancer, not supporting inbred toffs.
> 
> ...


When her uncle abdicated from the throne, he was exiled to live in France. They would not even allow him to stay in this country. I don't think she had a choice at all, any more than her father had a choice to take over from his brother. They do what is expected of them; it is called duty, something most of us know sod all about nowadays.

Really, if you had an ounce of imagination you would be able to work out what would happen to all of us if just one of the royal family were kidnapped by terrorists. Do you imagine they enjoy having to cart a load of bodyguards around with them, never being able to just nip up the shops for a mooch round, visit a museum or a park without all these arrangements? Get real, please.



harley bear said:


> Yep our queen is wonderful and we should all bow down to her.
> If she hadnt been such a poisonous old witch and her disgrace of a son been a loving faithful husband then those grankids of hers would still have a mother.


Ah, so she was responsible for Diana getting into the car with a drunk driver and not putting on her seatbelt? Obvious when you put it like that.



Bisbow said:


> If they had had a decent mother in the first place it would not have happened.
> 
> She was a spoilt child who wanted to be center of attention all the time


Oh, thank you, thank you! I am so pleased I am not the only one who thinks that the Princess was just a neurotic attention seeker.

I agree he should have married Camilla in the first place, but she would not have him. I agree that Diana should never have been chosen for the role of Princess of Wales; she was far too unbalanced.

But I see no reason to blame the queen for that.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Starlite said:


> Do you have any figures to support that? That £1 could go to help the homeless or a cure for cancer, not supporting inbred toffs.


Figures are published yearly. They cost 66p per head per yr, but pay in equivilent to £2 per head per yr. Maybe you can send your £1.40 your saving to a worthy cause 

(40m tax cost to upkeep royals, they surrender £200m through profits of the lands they own, plus the rest of the family pay tax as per normal, the queen also pays income tax and captal gains voluntarily)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Really? Because I was under the impression that 'those grandkids of hers' lost their mother in a tragic accident.


*I sure as hell will never believe it was a tragic accident.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

QUOTE......We would save millions not having to support them! what right do they have to fly about in helicopters, have 8 bodyguards each, have us pay for their education/decorating their houses/buying their clothes ..the list is endless.Also why on earth would we need a President? We already have a Gorvernment in place.


We do most of that for a lot less deserving than the royals, well forget the helicopter replace it with taxis and we do that for a huge ammount of the population, think about it and it makes the royals seen a lot less priveleged that ya think.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I sure as hell will never believe it was a tragic accident.*


Why? Why would you have any reason to believe otherwise?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Why? Why would you have any reason to believe otherwise?


The daily mail.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Why? Why would you have any reason to believe otherwise?


*1...i find it strange Diana stated that she thought she was going to be killed in a car crash..

2...why were none of the cameras in the tunnel working when the crash happend.

3..why would the french embalm her body. (which was illegal)

the list goes on and on...and not taken from the daily mail i might add.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *1...i find it strange Diana stated that she thought she was going to be killed in a car crash..
> 
> 2...why were none of the cameras in the tunnel working when the crash happend.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan! I agree something very fishy about Dianas death I have thought so from day1:skep:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *1...i find it strange Diana stated that she thought she was going to be killed in a car crash..
> 
> 2...why were none of the cameras in the tunnel working when the crash happend.
> 
> ...


But did she say that, or was it dreamed up afterward? If she thought she would be killed in a car crash, why the hell didn't she at least put her seatbelt on?

Have you seen the way they drive in Paris? I would imagine some idiot had ploughed into the cameras before and knocked them out.

As to the embalming, I don't know about the laws, but I would have thought it the most hygienic thing to do before sending her back to London.

I think it first of all highly unlikely that if the death was a clever assassination, the people who arranged it would depend upon her not putting on a seatbelt and the driver being over the limit and driving way too fast. They would have found a much more certain method. Don't forget the only person who survived the crash was wearing a seatbelt.

Second, why the hell would anyone want to do her in? Unless you also subscribe to Al Fayed's mad theory that she was engaged to his son. Even then, nobody had a reason to kill her. The man was mad with grief over his son, but also made with grief that he had lost his giant step up the social ladder.

I think the idea is up there with Marilyn Monroe was murdered by the Kennedys; Elvis faked his own death; The American government was responsible for blowing up the twin towers.

All very bizarre ideas with no basis in fact.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

the investigations were never conclusive,accident or otherwise, it wouldnt suprise me in the least if she had been killed so much didnt add up when thinking accident, murder? a lot added up.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe is is a question of likelihood. Sadly, fatal road accidents, especially involving speed and drunk driving, are very common. The likelihood of it simply being a tragic accident is much greater than the likelihood of it being a 007-style cloak-and-dagger assassination. Therefore, I believe it was an accident.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I would have thought if some one had wanted to assassinate her it would have been pretty easy to do when she was tripping through land mines rather than stage some crash in a tunnel in France


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

If it was not an accident sone one would have spilt the beans by now. If only to get thier name in lights and profit from the publicity


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> But did she say that, or was it dreamed up afterward? If she thought she would be killed in a car crash, why the hell didn't she at least put her seatbelt on?
> 
> Have you seen the way they drive in Paris? I would imagine some idiot had ploughed into the cameras before and knocked them out.
> 
> ...


I have looked on the net and found this..

"THE man who did the controversial embalming of Princess Diana's body admitted yesterday that the procedure was illegal."
Why was Princess Diana embalmed? | News.com.au

The letter she wrote..
Princess Diana letter: 'Charles plans to kill me' - Telegraph

Oh and another thing i found of interest.
Princess Diana Murder Cover-Up Turns Deadly


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The conspiracy theory has certainly sold a lot of newspapers and books over the last 15 years!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I think she's still alive, living on a quiet secluded island in the middle of nowhere. 

Or maybe even living somewhere with with four mad cats.......... Singing:

They can work wonders with plastic surgery these days.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *You only have to look on the internet to find out how much we pay..As for your post what is it that is getting you so annoyed?
> Whether people like to admit or not,the FACT is the queen does do a hard job,and i might add she's been damn good at it.
> If people think that all they do is go around shaking hands ect,then they realy should open their minds and eyes.*


What makes you think Im annoyed? I was under the impression i was allowed my own opinion on here or have they changed the rules?



newfiesmum said:


> When her uncle abdicated from the throne, he was exiled to live in France. They would not even allow him to stay in this country. I don't think she had a choice at all, any more than her father had a choice to take over from his brother. They do what is expected of them; it is called duty, something most of us know sod all about nowadays.
> 
> Really, if you had an ounce of imagination you would be able to work out what would happen to all of us if just one of the royal family were kidnapped by terrorists. Do you imagine they enjoy having to cart a load of bodyguards around with them, never being able to just nip up the shops for a mooch round, visit a museum or a park without all these arrangements? Get real, please..


They do what is expected of them? I repeat, SHE HAD A CHOICE, same as her uncle.

So what would happen to the rest of us if one of them were kindnapped exactly, we'd hardly all drop dead would we? The world doesnt end because a Royals life does and i know very few people who would give a toss.
I imagine its very difficult to have all these people catering to your every whim when you have done nothing to earn or deserve it, terrible them being out in the rain too like normal people eh?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Then you know wrong.

A lot of people would be very upset. Surely the number of people whe turned out to see them all should tell you that.

You are very bitter arn't you

Wonder who made you feel that way


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Starlite said:


> What makes you think Im annoyed? I was under the impression i was allowed my own opinion on here or have they changed the rules?
> 
> They do what is expected of them? I repeat, SHE HAD A CHOICE, same as her uncle.
> 
> ...


So what do you think would have happened if the Queen had abdicated when her Father died?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The Monarchy have certainly had their share of cock ups over the years.
I don't have a particular beef against the woman...she's done her job well whether you agree with a hereditary figurehead or not.
But what about her advisors?...what a bunch of twats she's got there.These well paid blokes in suits in the background.

They've made some wonderful decisions for her (and us) over the years.

She's had some wonderful people round for supper...paid for by us...and in our name.

The 'God King' Hirohito figurehead of the murderous inhumane Japanese army...










Ceausescu...Romanian dictator responsible for the deaths of thousands.










Mugabe...responsible for the deaths and starvation of thousands..










Assad of Syria...slaughtering his own people to hang onto power..










she's certainly been given some cracking advice over the years.

.

.

.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

poohdog said:


> <snip>
> she's certainly been given some cracking advice over the years.


So I guess not one person slating her has ever listened to someone they trusted and later regretted it? Not one person slating her has ever made a decision that they later realised was wrong?

If every single decision you have ever have to make will affect millions of people maybe you would think harder about what you decide - and you still won't get it right for 100% of the people. Even worse, you _know _you will annoy/upset some people. But you know you _have_ to make some sort of decision one way or another.

I wouldn't like to be under that sort of pressure.

To be honest, I am not a monarchist, but I would never call someone an evil old witch, or wish them dead, just because they have tried to do the best they can with the life they have been dealt - isn't that what we all do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

poohdog said:


>


Beats Bob Geldof i suppose...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Starlite said:


> "unleash my fury" :lol: what fury is this Jon, you really are off on a tangent. What's up, run out of poorly disguised insults already?


Sorry to keep you hanging on, only just come back to this thread. How was me asking if you would say the same to an oap in the street a 'poorly disguised insult' pray tell?


----------

